# Gold Filled Jewelry on Ebay



## kane333 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is it ok to show my Ebay sale here on the forum?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 27, 2016)

Sure.

I would have thought that eye would have improved by now. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## kane333 (Nov 27, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252653997103?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

